# Vampire Hunter D costume?



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love that movie, that and Legend of the overfiend

here's a costume
Vampire Hunter D cosplay costume - eBay (item 290347785626 end time Oct-07-09 18:45:11 PDT)


----------



## Dr.Acula (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea! I found that before...i didn't think it was all that great though...thought I could do a better job maybe? AND..it's always more fun to make your own costume!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I agree it's kind of gay looking lol. 

I think this ones great 
http://conventionfans.today.com/files/2009/01/danyvampire2.jpg

I wonder if you bought a pilgrim style hat and widened the brim yourself and formed a peak at the front


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, I never would have thought of that as a costume idea! Awesome!! 
You certainly are right about making your own, I say go for it. I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## Dr.Acula (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea, halloween_sucks_in_the_uk, that one is really cool. 

My personal favorite is this one: Cosplay Lab - D Cosplay

But it looks soo hard to make: #1 I dont have the sewing skills, #2 the time left does not seem adequate enough! haha


----------



## Dr.Acula (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea, freudstein, it would be such a badass costume-- but seems wayyy too hard for make! Maybe i'd be better off planning it out now for next Halloween, haha!


----------

